

Show HN: See your GitHub followers based on rank - watson
http://www.github-followers.com

======
watson
One weird thing that I've discovered is that there seem to be no correlation
between who I consider a great hacker and how many followers they have in top
10k.

For instance maxogden [1] and mafintosh [2] are both in top 1k but have only 6
top 10k followers each. Where as I [3] are not even in top 10k and have 9
followers in top 10k.

[1] [http://www.github-followers.com/maxogden](http://www.github-
followers.com/maxogden) [2] [http://www.github-
followers.com/mafintosh](http://www.github-followers.com/mafintosh) [3]
[http://www.github-followers.com/watson](http://www.github-
followers.com/watson)

------
watson
Ok, so apparently I've exceeded the GitHub API rate limit - Trying to fix it
;)

~~~
watson
I've got 4999 requests remaining now, so I should be fine for a while again.
Go easy on her ;)

If anyone knows if there's a way to increase this number please let me know :)

